# Boxes For Shipping Guitars



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I live on a small island close to a bigger island and a distance from any large cities. My dumpster diving for shipping boxes for guitars has gone unrewarded. I haven't found any source selling boxes of a suitable size either. Does anyone have a suggestion; found solutions that work for them? I have a large collection of guitars and amps I expect to sell off in the near future and need decent packing materials. I will be become a supporting member and post pictures here when I'm ready to start selling


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Uline has boxes and packaging materials to ship anything, anywhere.

Uline: Search Results


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Excellent. Thanks Jeff B.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

go to your local guitar store and ask them save you a few.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Buy some guitars from me. They all come in a nice shipping box. 

Sorry. Couldn't resist...

L&M and Tom Lee likely trash several every day. I have had success in getting them from dealers, by asking nicely. 

Looking forward to seeing your items for sale.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

The problem with local, and not so local shops, has been that they don't seem to sell that many and it's real hit and miss getting there before someone else. It seems there are more folks looking for boxes then emptying them around here. I hope to need a lot of boxes. With the cost of the ferries I can buy boxes cheaper then I can hunt for them


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I can get a hold of a lot of guitar shipping boxes...too bad you're just to darn far away...

Have you tried placing a Kijiji ad asking for free guitar shipping boxes...???...It can't hurt...


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

That hadn't occured to me but it's a good idea. Might be someone with a cluttered garage looking for my help


----------

